# الصعوبات التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث القدوس - تابع سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الثاني



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*تابع سلسلة شرح الثالوث القدوس - الجزء الثاني
الصعوبات** التي تقف ضد فهم الإنسان للثالوث القدوس ؟**
*للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط* هنـــــــــــــا

*في الحقيقة والواقع الإنساني المعاش هناك مُعناة شديدة في معرفة سرّ الله الفائق كل القدرات الطبيعية للإنسان، لأن أسرار الله لا تخضع لقدرات العقل البشري ولا على التحليل والدراسة البحثية مهما ما بلغ الإنسان من ذكاء وقدرة على البحث والاستنتاج، لأن الله ليس نظرية ولا فكرة عقلية فلسفية أخترعها البشر بسبب حاجاتهم أو يأسهم من الحياة أو لأنهم علَّقوا عدم فهمهم لبعض الأمور على شخصية مُخترعه اسمها الله، (طبعاً بعض الفلسفات التجأت لهذا الشكل لكنه ليس الله الحي الحقيقي)، وبالطبع الله ليس جدل عقلي مُجرَّد من الخبرة على المستوى العملي المُعاش، لأن الله شخص حي، لذلك فأن معرفة أي شخص حي تقتضي الاقتراب منه ومعرفته على مستوى اللقاء الشخصي، فماذا ينفعني أن أتكلم وأتجادل وأتحاور وأتناحر حول شخص لا أعرفه على مستوى اللقاء، لأن ما هو درايتي به سوى معلومات أقرأها عنه من هنا وهُناك، ولكني لا أدرك مدى حقيقتها وصدقها، لأن أن لم ألتقي بالشخص نفسه وأصنع معه شركة لأعرف طبيعته وفكره ويكون لي معه لقاء على نحوٍ خاص فكيف أعرفه أو أستطيع أن أتكلم عن شخصيته أمام الآخرين !!!
 
 لذلك فالجدل والنقاش حول الله كمعلومات وفكر لا تُجدي نفعاً للإنسان، لأنه قد يُمكن أن يُغير فكره أو دينه حسب القناعة الشخصية التي وصل إليها حسب ظنه وما يرتاح إليه فكره وضميره وحسب ما أعتاد عليه أو ما يبحث عنه لكي يريحه، وقد يصل للإلحاد في النهاية أن لم يقنع بكل فكر لم يدخل عقله ولم يستوعبه أو لم يُرضيه، لأن طالما هُناك شيء يفوق العقل فأن شرحه عقلياً صعباً للغاية، وأن حدث حتى قناعة فممكن أن تُزَحزَح بل وتُنتزَع أن كان هناك قناعة أعظم وأقوى منها مُدَّعمة بالحجة والبرهان، لأن للأسف الشديد الناس بتتعامل مع الله كفكرة وليس شخص، ومن هُنا يظهر الصراع بين الناس على فكرة الله.
 
 وقبل أن نخوض في المعوقات التي تمنعنا من فهم الثالوث لابد من أن *نتعرف على غاية التعليم عن الله*، ففي الواقع يا إخوتي أننا اليوم أمام جدل عقيم فيه مرارة، وقد أنتشر في كل مكان، وهو حول التوحيد وطبيعة الله، وهل هو واحد أم ثالوث، وأن كان واحد فلماذا هو ثالوث، وكيف يكون الواحد ثالوث، وكيف يدخل لعقلنا أن الثالوث واحد، وما هي المنفعة بالتعليم عن الثالوث؟ 
 
 كل هذا النقاش والجدل والصراع المُحتدم والمشتعل ما بين مؤيد ومعارض يُظهِر أنه لم يصل أحداً منهما لغاية التعليم عن الله، لأن كل واحد يُريد أن يثبت وجهة نظره بدون أن يصل لغاية عملية واضحة في حياته الشخصية، لأن كل هؤلاء السائلين والمُجيبين لا يعرفون أن أي تعليم عن الله له غاية واضحة، وهي العبادة الحسنة القائمة على المحبة، وأننا مهما ما عَلَّمنا عن الله، فإن *غاية التعليم هو شركة في الحياة الإلهية*، وبذلك نعرف أن تعليم الإنجيل هو بشارة بالحياة الأبدية، وأن هذه الحياة الأبدية هي التي كشف عنها ربنا يسوع المسيح، فلنقرأ بتدقيق في الإنجيل المقدس لنستوعب ما هي الحياة الأبدية:[ لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى *بذل *ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل *تكون له "الحياة الابدية"* ] (يوحنا 3: 16)، [ فأجابه سمعان بطرس يا رب إلى من نذهب "*كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك*" ] (يوحنا 6: 68)، [ *وهذه هي "الحياة الأبدية" *أن *يعرفوك *أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك *ويسوع* المسيح الذي أرسلته ] (يوحنا 17: 3)، [ فأن *"الحياة أُظهرت"* وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم "بالحياة الأبدية" التي كانت عند الآب "وأُظهرت لنا" ] (1يوحنا 1: 2)، [ ونعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء *وأعطانا بصيرة *لنعرف الحق ونحن في الحق في *ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو "الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية"* ] (1يوحنا 5: 20)، [ كل شيء قد دُفع إليَّ من أبي وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن *"ومن أراد: الابن أن يُعلن له" *] (متى 11: 27)، [ الله لم يره أحد قط *الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر *] (يوحنا 1: 18).
​فهذا هو إعلان الحياة الأبدية في الكتاب المقدس والإيمان بالآب والابن والروح القدس، فالثالوث القدوس هو توحيد حقيقي يقود للشركة والحياة، فمعرفة الله الثالوث الواحد في الجوهر غايتها الشركة والحياة بإعلان وكشف إلهي في المحبة.
 
 فما هو نفع الجدل حول طبيعة الله وما هي شخصيته الحقيقية، إذا كان التعليم عن طبيعة الله لا ينتهي بالسجود لله الحي والدخول في علاقة شركة حياة ومنها نشهد لله [ فأن *الحياة أُظهرت* وقد *رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم *بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب *وأُظهرت لنا*، الذي رأيناه وسمعناه *نخبركم به **لكي يكون لكم أيضاً **شركة **معنا* *وأما **شركتنا **نحن فهي **مع **الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح* ] (1يوحنا 1: 2، 3). 
 
 +++ فنحن المسيحيين نعبد الله الواحد الوحيد الحي الذي أعلن لنا ذاته روح وحياة وقيامة وشفاء، وقد رأيناه وسمعناه على المستوى الشخصي من جهة الخبرة في حياتنا الخاصة، فقد كشف الله لنا عن ذاته إله واحد لا آخر معه وليس له آخر شريك في جوهره، ونحن نسجد للآب في ابنه الوحيد ربنا يسوع المسيح بنعمة الروح القدس حسب كلمات الرب التي تُحيينا: [ الله روح والذين يسجدون له، فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا ] (يوحنا 4: 24).
 
 فنحن لا نسجد لفراغ ولا لفكر عقلي ولا جدلي، ولا بحسب ظن أو إيمان أعمى، ولا بحسب اعتقاد توارثناه من جيل لجيل وكأنه تراث مثل باقي الشعوب والحضارات، بل نحن نسجد لمن أعلن عن ذاته في جوهر واحد ولاهوت واحد وربوبية واحدة، وهذا الإعلان يصل لكل واحد على المستوى الشخصي، وهكذا لا نسجد لإله مجهول ولا لما تسلمناه من السابقين، بل لمن أرسل ابنه الوحيد وأنار عقولنا بتجسده، ونقلنا من موت الخطية وعبادة الأوثان سواء الفكرية أو المادية (من جهة محبة المال والأشياء التي في العالم)، وحررنا من رباطات العبودية بموته المُحيي بالصليب محل فخرنا الخاص، وثبت فينا هبة الحياة الأبدية بالقيامة، ثم فتح لنا كنوز حياة الحق بروح الحق المُعزي الذي يقودنا نحو حق الله في ابنه يسوع المسيح، ويغرس فينا كلمة وشهادة الحق....عموماً سوف نتكلم فيما بعد عن السجود لله بحسب تعليم الإنجيل في سر الشركة مع الله الثالوث القدوس...
​وبعد أن تكلمنا بإيجاز شديد عن غاية التعليم عن الله وأكدنا أنه ليس للجدل ولا لإثبات الفكر إنما الدخول في شركة وعبادة بالمحبة، نأتي الآن لنحاول أن نكتشف ما هي الصعوبات التي تقف حائل بين الإنسان ومعرفة الله الثالوث القدوس؟المشكلة الأولى هي *الخيال*:
​المشكلة الرئيسية هي أن خيال الإنسان وتصوراته تعوَّق معرفة الله  وإعلانه عن ذاته، لأنه حينما يسمع أحد عن أن الله ثالوث قدوس يتخيل فوراً  شكله وهيئته، وينحصر فكره في الإطار العددي الذي سنشرح خطأه فيما بعد، فكل  من يُخضع الثالوث القدوس لخياله الخاص يعجز تمام العجز عن فهم أبسط  الإعلانات عن الثالوث القدوس، وذلك بسبب أنه لا يوجد في الواقع العملي  المُعاش أي شيء يُشبه شخص الله القدوس من قريب أو من بعيد. فكل محاولات  الإنسان في تصوير الثالوث القدوس أو رسم صورة له هي خاطئة تماماً وتزيد من  تعقيدات الفكر وقد تقود إلى اليأس، بل قد تصل لحد الهرطقات وشرح غير منضبط  حسب إعلان الله عن ذاته يؤدي لنكران الله تماماً.
 فخيال الإنسان عموماً  يعجز تماماً عن تصوير ثلاثة أقانيم كل منهم مثل الآخر تماماً في جميع  الصفات رغم تمايزهم بدون اختلاط أو تغيير، وهم في نفس ذات الوقت جوهر واحد  في طبيعة واحدة غير مجزأة أو منفصلة قط، ومن مستحيل توجد صفه في أقنوم لا  توجد في آخر، مثل الشمس التي هي نور وتولِّد نفس ذات النور عينه الذي لا  ينفصل عنها وتظل كيان واحد رغم خروج النور وتوالده منها باستمرار.
  وما يزيد من عجز الإنسان، هو كيف أن اقنوم الابن يتجسد ويبقى مع الله الآب  في نفس ذات الجوهر غير منفصل عنه إذ قال [ أنا والآب واحد ] مع أنه على  الصليب قال [ إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني ]، وهنا تظهر عثرة العقل وتخبطه،  وهيهات أن قدر إنسان على أن يقنعه، لأنه سيتجادل عقلياً ويحاول الإثبات  بفلسفة فكرية تنحصر في "بما أن، إذاً"، ولا يستطيع العقل أن يقبلها إلا  بصعوبة شديدة وسريعاً ما سيتراجع عنها حتماً، لأنه فعلاً كلام غير منطقي  ويستحيل منطق يقبله، مع ترك موضوع الإثبات الفلسفي والعقلي بموضوع النار  والنور والحرارة وغيرها من الإثباتات العقلية التي قد تُنتقد بسهولة...
 وهنا يظهر عجز الإنسان عن معرفة شخصية الله بالإدراك العقلي ورسم صورة في خياله تُقرِّب له المعنى !!!
 المشكلة الثانية هي *الخبرة اليومية* في حياة الإنسان:
​طبيعة عقل الإنسان أنه تدرب على مدى حياته على دراسة معظم الأشياء عن  طريق المقارنات، لأن المقارنات هي أفضل الطرق لاكتشاف نقاط التشابه  والاختلاف بين الأشياء، فلو مثلاً تكلم عن الشموخ والعظمة يتبادر لذهن كل  واحد شيء يصوره عنها بالمقارنة بغيرها، فتأتي مثلاً قوة الجبال وعلوها  لتكون شبيه بالعظمة التي يريد أن يُعبَّر عنها، فكل ما نريد ان نعبر عنه  بالكلمات نتخذها مما هو حولنا، أو نتخذه من التجارب الإنسانية التاريخية،  مثل عظمة الإمبراطوريات والملوك.. الخ.
 كما أن طبيعة عقل الإنسان  أنه تدرب على دراسة كل ما يُحيط به عن طريق العلاقات، فهو لا يدرك أي شيء  كما هو مستقل بذاته، بل يدرك مثلاً الهواء من خلال علاقته بغيره من الأشياء  وعناصر الكون، فمثلاً لا نستطيع أن نتكلم عن الريح ومدى قوتها إلا باهتزاز  الأشجار واقتلاعها، أو بسرعة موج البحر وعلوه إلا بمشاهدة سرعة الموج في  الأوقات العادية وحسب المنظر اليومي الذي اعتدنا عليه، وحتى بالنسبة للمنهج  العلمي التحليلي هو عبارة عن دراسة العلاقات، أي علاقة المواد ببعضها  البعض وإجراء الفحوصات عليها، بوضع مادة على ماده وملاحظة النتيجة في  المعمل وربط العلاقة بينهما بنتائج محدده مفحوصة، وبذلك لا يكون لأي شيء  معنى إلا من خلال علاقته بغيره. وقد اثر هذا – بالطبع – على حياة الإنسان  وسلوكه، ولاسيما في القرون الأخيرة حيث أصبح الإنسان عادةً ميالاً نحو  الأسلوب التجريبي الذي يستحيل استخدامه في معرفة الله والحديث عنه.
 المشكلة الثالثة هي *المجتمع* وتأثيره على الإنسان:
​
أولاً من خلال علاقة الإنسان بغيره في المجتمع، وبحكم النشأة والتعليم،  يأخذ عن غيره الأفكار والتصورات التي يقدمها له المجتمع ككل، وهي بالطبع  تُساهم في خلق فكرة الإنسان عن نفسه، وتُساهم في تشكيل خيالات الإنسان  وإدراكاته الشخصية وتعامله مع الآخرين وفق المجتمع الذي يعيشه !!!
  ثانياً أن الأفكار المنتشرة في المجتمع والسائدة فيه، تخلق في أغلب الأحيان  عائق صد وحائط منيع يقف حائل عن فهم أو تصور فكرة غريبه عن هذا المجتمع.  فلو نشأ الإنسان في مجتمع يقدس العبودية ويعتبرها أساس هذا المجتمع، فأن  اقصى ما يصل إليه هو تصور الحرية كنقيض للعبودية، وهذا تصور ضعيف جداً  للحرية تم بناءه على تجربة شخصية فيها قدر ضئيل من الموضوعية؛ وأيضاً لو  ونظرنا للمجتمعات الشرقية التي نعيش فيها ونظرة الرجل للمرأة وأيضاً المرأة  للرجل، والصراع القائم على من هو الأفضل، ومن هو الأقل ومن هو الأعظم، ومن  هو السيد على الآخر، وهكذا اكتسب شرح موضوع [ ضلع آدم ] (تكوين 2: 21)  بُعد غير سوي في الشرح والتقديم، كما نسمع من البعض أن الله خلق حواء من  الضلع الأعوج في آدم وهي أصل السقوط مع إغفال تام أن الله لا يخلق ما هو  شرّ أو أنه يكون سبب للسقوط، ورفض أن الرجل والمرأة وجهين لعمله واحدة كل  منهما يُكمل الآخر، وهذا الشرح والتفسير عن الضلع المعوج وأن المرأة سبب  السقوط وأشر خطية هي الجنس الذي زرعه الله في الإنسان، أو أنه سبب السقوط  مقبول في مجتمعنا ومرفوض من المجتمع الأوربي والأمريكي على سبيل المثال،  وهكذا يختلف قبول وتفسير وشرح أي شيء من مجتمع لآخر.
 وإذا طبقنا كل  هذا الكلام على اللاهوت أي ما يختص بشخص الله وطبيعته، فأننا كثيراً ما نجد  أن الأفكار الموروثة هي أكبر المعطلات للفهم الصحيح عن الله، ولا مفر من  عودتنا للينابيع الأولى للتسليم الآبائي الأصيل وخبرة الصلاة عن احتياج  قلبي لإعلان الله وكشف ذاته لنا - على مستوى خاص وشخصي - في داخل القلب  بانفتاح الذهن بالروح لنعرفه إله حي وحضور مُحيي للدخول في علاقة شركة حياة  مع شخصه العظيم القدوس.
وسنستكمل في الجزء القادم ونتكلم عن معوقات الأرقام التي شوهت معنى الثالوث​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (20 ديسمبر 2011)

Well don as usual eyamonde.......! no body can say that Jesus Christ incarnated God without holy spirit ...! and i think it depend on how much a man interest in knowing God and how much he insist to know hem ...! in the mater of fact the language of love is only language which ease us to heaven no more doesn't mater how much we know about the nature of God ....! well don


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكرك على اهتمامك الدائم وتعليقك يا محبوب الله الحلو، ولنصلي من أجل بعضنا البعض حتى نتأصل في معرفة الله كشركة وحياة ورؤية قلبيه واعيه، كن معافي باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين
​


----------



## DAWOODx (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك 

* "فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات"
*استاذى.*


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذي
وميرسي على الموضوع القيم
منتظرين الباقي*


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2011)

DAWOODx قال:


> *ربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك
> 
> * "فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات"
> *استاذى.*



ويبارك حياتك ايضاً ويأصلنا معاً في شركة الحياة الأبدية 
التي أظهرت لنا بالابن الوحيد في ملء الزمان
كن معافي باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذي
> وميرسي على الموضوع القيم
> منتظرين الباقي*



فقط صلي لأجلي يا محبوبة الله وبإذن يسوع كل يوم سأضع جزء جديد
طالباً من الله ان يكون هذا الموضوع سبب بركة لحياة الكثيرين وتذوق حي لخبرة معرفة الله
على المستوى العملي المعاش في سر التقوى وملء المحبة بروح الوداعة آمين
​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يناير 2012)

_*بصراحه موضوعك أعلى من انى أقيمه
متابع الشرح *_


----------



## aymonded (4 يناير 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا جميل وأشكرك كتير على تقييمك وقد تم وضع 
الأجزاء: الثالث والرابع والخامس
صلي من أجلي؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يناير 2012)

*اتمنى تحط لينكاتهم ، زى ما عملت فى اول موضوع حطيت لينك الجزء التانى فى الجزء الاؤل *


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2012)

حلو خالص
+ واكيد هاجى اقرا الموضوع بطريقة أعمق


+ ربنا يعوضك عن تعب خدمتك

آمين


----------



## aymonded (4 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اتمنى تحط لينكاتهم ، زى ما عملت فى اول موضوع حطيت لينك الجزء التانى فى الجزء الاؤل *



هذه هي لنكات الأجزاء على التوالي:
الجزء الثالث من هنــــــــــــــــــــــا
الجزء الرابع من هنــــــــــــــــــــــا
الجزء الخامس من هنــــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## aymonded (4 يناير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حلو خالص
> + واكيد هاجى اقرا الموضوع بطريقة أعمق
> 
> 
> ...


نورت المكان كله يا أجمل أخ حلو
فقط صلي من أجلي؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (5 مايو 2016)

+ ما هو نفع الجدل  حول طبيعة الله وما هي شخصيته الحقيقية، إذا كان التعليم عن طبيعة الله لا  ينتهي بالسجود لله الحي والدخول في علاقة شركة حياة ومنها نشهد لهُ [ فأن *الحياة أُظهرت* وقد *رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم *بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب *وأُظهرت لنا*، الذي رأيناه وسمعناه *نخبركم به **لكي يكون لكم أيضاً **شركة **معنا* *وأما **شركتنا **نحن فهي **مع **الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح* ] (1يوحنا 1: 2، 3).


----------

